

Kicksend + Walmart: Order Prints for Pickup at 3,800+ Walmart Stores - dko
http://blog.kicksend.com/kicksend-walmart-now-you-can-order-prints-for-pickup-at-over-3800-walmart-stores/

======
kayhi
"all 50 states, including Hawaii, Alaska"

As an Alaskan, we like to think we are always included in the 50 states.

~~~
onedev
Sometimes we forget about Hawaii and Alaska but we still love you wonderful
people who get to live in those beautiful place :)

------
dmourati
Hint: no one cares about printing from online. This is a lesson we learned the
hard way at Eye-Fi. Good luck.

~~~
jmathai
Can you clarify what you mean by "printing from online"?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Sending pictures from web apps or mobile to be printed and sent to someone.

------
unwind
Heh. Not having any idea what Kicksend does, I read "print" and "pickup" and
assumed this was about 3D printing. Being able to order 3D prints and pick
them up at Walmart sounded like a major leap, so I was rather disappointed to
see the blog entry talk about photo printing.

Reading "Walmart has a wide range of popular print sizes you know and love,
including 4×6, 5×7, and 8×10" made me feel somewhat underwhelmed. Maybe I'm
jaded, but I'm not very impressed about the fact that they can print photos on
different-sized papers (none of which I "love").

------
greenyoda
I couldn't figure out from Kicksend's web site how much the service costs. I
expect to be able to find a list of services and prices prominently linked
from the home page.

Also, Walmart offers their own digital photo printing service, which currently
delivers photos in 3-5 days:

[http://photos.walmart.com/walmart/storepage/storePageId=Prin...](http://photos.walmart.com/walmart/storepage/storePageId=Prints)

If Kicksend catches on, what's to stop Walmart from cutting out the middleman
by offering their own phone app and expedited service? And since Walmart
already has all the infrastructure for digitally uploading and printing
photos, it would probably be a lot cheaper for them to write their own app
than to buy Kicksend. So Kicksend seems like a business that could be killed
by their own success.

------
mjolk
Great, print more things on paper and in the process, help Walmart. Awesome
hack guys, I look forward to your next project that partners with Exxon.

------
smackfu
Dealing with Walmart is like making a deal with the devil.

------
jsonne
Did you do this through the PNI Media API?

[http://developer.pnimedia.com/](http://developer.pnimedia.com/)

~~~
jmathai
I find this very odd. Walmart uses the PNI Media API for its own app?
[http://developer.pnimedia.com/Blog/TabId/90/PostId/12/walmar...](http://developer.pnimedia.com/Blog/TabId/90/PostId/12/walmart-
canada-launches-next-generation-iphone-app.aspx)

Never heard of PNI before.

------
ck2
I wonder how long until everyone can just afford a $100 dye-sub printer.

------
malloreon
congratulations kicksend team!

